# Granite Fly Tying Base



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

I got tired of not having the vise where I wanted it on the bench. I made a granite base for the vise, what a difference it makes.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking how?


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

nice Great Idea


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Vise*

Too cool that's a great idea!


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*granite base*

I have made 3 of these. One for me, one for a friend and donated one to the Alvin/Pearland CCA banquet. 
Granite cutting and polishing tools are not cheap. I wonder how many people would want one for $125.00 each.


----------

